# Taunus Mountainbike Marathon 15. Juni



## Natural_Events (22. Mai 2014)

Servus Leute,

Ihr seid hiermit herzlich eingeladen zum Taunus Mountainbike Marathon am 15. Juni ab Kronberg.

Startzeit ist zwischen 7:00 und 11:00 Uhr (Marathon bis 9:00 Uhr).
Der Taunus-MTB-Marathon erfolgt ohne Zeitnahme. Er führt auf spannenden Wegen mit herrlichen Landschaftserlebnissen durch den Hoch- und Hintertaunus.

*Strecken:*

90 km mit 1800 Hm (5 BDR-Punkte), Marathon
55 km mit 1200 Hm (3 BDR-Punkte), anspruchsvoll
35 km mit 650 Hm (2 BDR-Punkte), sportlich
*Kontrollschluss*: 15:00 Uhr am Ziel
*Startgeld:*

für BDR-Mitglieder mit Wertungskarte 4 €, Marathon 7 €
für Nichtmitglieder 5 €, Marathon 8 €
für SchülerInnen bis 13 Jahre mit Wertungskarte – frei -
für SchülerInnen bis 13 Jahre ohne Wertungskarte 2 €
*Anmeldung: *

Einzel-Anmeldung direkt am Start
Gruppen-Anmeldung bis 13.6. an [email protected]
*Preise:*

für die drei größten, vorangemeldeten, tatsächlich gestarteten Gruppen
*Verpflegung:*

Wasser, Tee, Powerbar und Obst auf der Strecke.
Nach der Tour gibt es Gegrilltes, Getränke und Kuchen.
*Information:*

Uwe Kansy, Tel. 06173 – 995653
[email protected]
Die Veranstaltung ist beim Bund Deutscher Radfahrer als CTF gemeldet. Am Start und Ziel stehen Duschen und Umkleiden zur Verfügung.
*Aufgrund der vertraglichen Vereinbarungen mit den Waldeigentümern dürfen wir die Streckenführung nicht vorab veröffentlichen.*


----------



## sipaq (22. Mai 2014)

Kannst Du wenigstens mal ein paar Rahmendaten zur Strecke sagen, sprich wo Ihr alles vorbeikommt? Gibt ja im Taunus immer mehrere Wege zum Ziel. Auch eine Auskunft hinsichtlich der Streckenanteile (wieviel Asphalt, wieviel geschotterte WAB, wieviel Singletrail) wäre toll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Natural_Events (26. Mai 2014)

Eckpunkte:
Kronberg - Hohemark - Marmorstein - Saalburg - Sandplacken
von da
kurze Strecke: Große Kurve - Weiße Mauer - Hohemark - Kronberg
lange Strecken: Gr. Feldberg - Rotes Kreuz - Glashütten - Kröftel - Dattenbachtal - Ehlhalten - Ruppertshain - Billtalhöhe - Falkenstein - Kronberg

Asphalt nahezu null
überwiegend breitere Wege
einige schöne Trails


----------



## Edg3 (2. Juni 2014)

Gefällt mir,da werde ich durchaus mal an der kleinen Runde teilnehmen.


----------



## maxito (12. Juni 2014)

gibt es irgendwo noch eine offizielle ausschreibung, die man per mail verschicken kann?


----------



## Natural_Events (12. Juni 2014)

Servus Maxito,

guter Vorschlag. Ich habe den Ausschreibungs-Flyer zum Download bereit gestellt:
http://www.mtv-kronberg.de/radsport_mtb/taunus-mountainbike-marathon/


----------



## kreisbremser (12. Juni 2014)

Edg3 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir,da werde ich durchaus mal an der kleinen Runde teilnehmen.


Ich schließ mich gern an, wenn ich darf. die kleine runde wäre optimal fürn anfang um mal zu testen was geht.


----------



## Edg3 (12. Juni 2014)

Kein Problem, ich wollte nur auf jeden Fall noch beim Fuchstanz vorbei, weil dort die Infoveranstaltung wegen der Downhillstrecke auf dem Feldberg ist.


----------



## Paul_FfM (15. Juni 2014)

Feine Veranstaltung, hat Spass gemacht!

Gesendet von meinem KFTT mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## kreisbremser (15. Juni 2014)

Kurzentschlossen hab ich doch meine marathonpremiere gefeiert und ich muss sagen...aua aua aber ab jetzt niewieder weniger. Nette leute aufm weg und ne gute veranstaltung


----------



## kreisbremser (15. Juni 2014)

Die Aussicht war super, meine handycamera leider nicht... während der fahrt filmt sichs auch nich gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 217913 (15. Juni 2014)

War zum ersten Mal dort, fand die Streckenführung allerdings mit zu wenig Singletrailanteil...........
Das Dumherum ging aber völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## Paul_FfM (15. Juni 2014)

ANBOJA schrieb:


> War zum ersten Mal dort, fand die Streckenführung allerdings mit zu wenig Singletrailanteil...........
> Das Dumherum ging aber völlig in Ordnung.



Trails sind wohl schwierig im Genehmigungsverfahren.


----------



## Deleted 217913 (15. Juni 2014)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Trails sind wohl schwierig im Genehmigungsverfahren.


So auch meine Vermutung. In anderen Gebieten ist dies aber durchaus möglich und wird auch praktiziert.


----------



## kreisbremser (15. Juni 2014)

rechts und links gabs ja tatsächlich jede menge trails und die ein bis zwei prozent die ich im taunus kenn sind auch sehr ansprechend. ich bin froh dass die sowas machen und ich mich dort quälen darf


----------



## Paul_FfM (15. Juni 2014)

ANBOJA schrieb:


> So auch meine Vermutung. In anderen Gebieten ist dies aber durchaus möglich und wird auch praktiziert.



Das stimmt. Aber im Saarland oder in der Pfalz möchte ich trotzdem nicht wohnen 

Gesendet von meinem KFTT mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Natural_Events (16. Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank an alle, die dabei waren!
Ja, das mit den Trails ist im Genehmigungsverfahren und der momentanen Lage im Taunus eher schwierig...
War trotzdem gut!

Der offizielle Pressetext:

Rekordbeteiligung beim Taunus Mountainbike Marathon
450 Starter bei perfekten Bedingungen
Besser konnten die Bedingungen für den Taunus Mountainbike Marathon nicht sein: trockener Boden, leicht bewölkt, über 20 Grad und ein laues Lüftchen. So verwundert es nicht, dass über 450 Bergradlerinnen und Bergradler am Sonntag eine mehr oder weniger große Runde durch den Taunus drehten. „Ich bin begeistert von dieser Resonanz! Dass allein über 60 Radler die 90 km in Angriff genommen haben zeigt, dass es richtig war, dieses neue Angebot für Ausdauer-Freaks zu machen,“ kommentiert Uwe Kansy, Vorstand der MTV-Radler, die überwältigende Resonanz. Der volle Erfolg wurde quasi auch amtlich bestätigt. Unter die Teilnehmer mischten sich Testfahrer des Bund Deutscher Radfahrer, die am Schluss eine Bewertung der Veranstaltung vornahmen. In allen Punkten vergaben sie die Bestnote. Sei es bei der Streckenführung, der Verpflegung, der Beschilderung oder der Organisation. Das Resumee der Tester: „Perfekte Veranstaltung!!!“. Dem konnten die Teilnehmer kaum etwas hinzufügen; fast alle kamen mit einem Grinsen im Gesicht ins Ziel. Durch die gestreckte Startzeit über den ganzen Vormittag kamen die Radler auch nicht mit den anderen Erholungssuchenden in Konflikt, die an einem solchen Tag den Taunus geradezu überrennen. Die Radsportler des MTV haben damit wieder einmal gezeigt, dass attraktives Mountainbiken durchaus mit anderen Freizeitnutzungen sowie Forst- und Naturschutz vereinbar ist – auch im Taunus. Lediglich ein Teilnehmer musste wegen eines technischen Defekts aus dem Wald „gerettet“ werden. Zwei Stürze verliefen glimpflich und mussten nicht medizinisch behandelt werden.
Besonders gut angekommen war der Technik-Service von Hibike. Hier konnten die Räder vor oder nach der Tour kostenlos kurz durchgecheckt werden. Auch anhand einiger Testbikes konnten die neuesten Entwicklungen der Fahrrad-Branche erlebt werden.
Bis spät in den Nachmittag war der MTV-Platz mit fröhlichen Bikern gefüllt, die sich noch das ein oder andere Getränk und eine der leckeren Wildschweinbratwürste schmecken ließen. Auf die Frage, ob es im nächsten Jahr wieder einen Taunus Mountainbike Marathon geben wird, antwortete Kansy:“Bei dem Erfolg haben wir wohl kaum eine andere Wahl.“


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

